# Nvidia Gamestream: Pc ist offline



## Dyfcom (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

seit es beim Nvidia Gamestream die Accounts gibt, kann ich keine Gamestreams mehr machen. Auf beiden Geräten bin ich mit dem gleichen Account eingeloggt und in der der Nvidia Shield Hub werden auch alle Spiele angezeigt, aber es wird dazu angezeigt der mein Stream PC offline ist, dies war vorher nicht so (also das mit dem Pin).

Mein Netzwerksetup:
Hänge mit einer Fritzbox 7330 an dem Kabelmodem von Kabel Deutschland und fungiert als WLAN-Router. Mein Pc hängt auch an der Fritzbox. Mein Nvidia Shield Tablet ist leider nur über 2,4Ghz angebunden, reichte aber in der Vergangenheit immer zum spielen.

Mein PC Setup:
GTX 970
i7 4770k

Treiber/Programme:
Windows 8.1
Nvidia Experience 2.4.1.21
Geforce Treiber 350.12
Intel Ethernet Connection 12.12.80.19
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 15.0.2.361

Tablet:
Android 5.0.1
Nvidia Shield Hub 4.2.19474982 (neu installiert)


Muss ich irgendetwas in der Fritzbox umstellen oder Portsfreigeben? Liegt es an einer Firewall die  etwas Blockiert? 

Irgendetwas sendet und empfängt Nvidia Experience:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Lösung, wäre echt traurig wenn es nicht mehr gehen würde.

ein schönes Wochenende noch
Dyfcom


----------



## luki0710 (4. Mai 2015)

Also laut Nvidia brauch man ja 3 GHz. 
Ich habe jedenfalls ein 2,4 GHz Router, ich teste das für dich mal bis Freitag ob das bei mir geht.  

Kleine Frage noch : Braucht man zum Gamestream ein Kontroller ?


----------



## Dyfcom (7. Mai 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Also laut Nvidia brauch man ja 3 GHz.
> Ich habe jedenfalls ein 2,4 GHz Router, ich teste das für dich mal bis Freitag ob das bei mir geht.
> 
> Kleine Frage noch : Braucht man zum Gamestream ein Kontroller ?



Erstmal danke! 

zu den 3GHz:  Vorher ging es ja auch, warum sollten sie es ändern?

zu deiner Frage: Nein brauch man nicht, man kann sich zb in Borderlands nur umschauen und sich nicht nach vorne oder hinten bewegen. Sonst sollte es klappen


----------



## luki0710 (7. Mai 2015)

Also bei mir funktioniert es auch bei 2,4Ghz. 

Allerdings entlädt mein Akku schneller als es lädt, hast du das auch?


----------



## Dyfcom (8. Mai 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert es auch bei 2,4Ghz.
> 
> Allerdings entlädt mein Akku schneller als es lädt, hast du das auch?



Benutzt du das orginale Kabel und Netzteil? Nein ist bei mir nicht, im Gegenteil er lädt ganz normal auf. Streamst du HD oder FullHD? Bildschirm Helligkeit zu hoch?

Edit: Schade, dann werde ich mal rumprobieren.


----------



## Dyfcom (20. Juni 2015)

Würde um noch ein paar Ratschläge bitten. Funktioniert immer noch nicht, ob über Lan direkt am Router oder über ein WLAN-Stick der auch mit dem Router verbunden ist.


----------

